
How does Python's super() work with multiple inheritance? - obi1kenobi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3277367/how-does-pythons-super-work-with-multiple-inheritance
======
cpburns2009
You can do some crazy things by overriding the same method in multiple parent
classes, and it is all well defined by the MRO. But I tend to avoid complex
class hierarchies because things can get convoluted.

------
obi1kenobi
I've been writing incorrect Python initializers all along, without realizing
it.

